# LA Area: another hangout?



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Maybe another picnic at the park? Any ideas? I'm hoping we can meet up sometime next week before school resumes in September hehe. I know some of you have already started though, so you may be too busy. Anyhow, let us know.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd be up for another of course.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Well I have two ideas.

First is a tide pool. I went to one in 8th grade. Rocks, crevices, sealife, and water made for quite a day. I remember I nearly slid off the side of a very large rock. The drop from what I remember was at least 10 feet.

Second is Speedzone. http://www.speedzone.com/losangeles/racing.html

Go-karts, mini-dragsters, an arcade, minigolf, and even food. They got everything.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks like most of us are busy this week. Hopefully we can get something going some other time soon.

Anyway, I plan on attending the SHARE SA support group meeting in West LA tonight at 8:00PM. If anyone else wants to show up:

5521 Grosvenor Blvd.
Los Angeles, CA 

I'm not sure which Los Angeles zip code, but it might be 90025.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

SpesVitae said:


> Looks like most of us are busy this week. Hopefully we can get something going some other time soon.
> 
> Anyway, I plan on attending the SHARE SA support group meeting in West LA tonight at 8:00PM. If anyone else wants to show up:
> 
> ...


hey mark,
hope it goes well!!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks, Coral. It was definitely a worthwhile, positive and productive experience.


----------



## trekster (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm up for something. Labor Day bbq?


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm open to hanging out.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh wow a mini thread revival! 

I hung out with an SAS buddy Friday evening and we decided along with one other member of this board to get together at Whittier Narrows (same place as that massive LA gathering a couple months ago, if you're aware of the thread) sometime later today afternoonish/evening (Saturday). We were planning just to walk around, chat, maybe play some cards or boardgames, and perhaps grab some food. 

Since there seems to be some interest in another hangout, the three of us thought it would be a good opportunity just to expand our original plans into some kind of mini-gathering. It might be pretty hard getting a bbq going due to these last-minute time constraints, so if you guys are interested, maybe it would be easier just to make it some kind of potluck where everyone can just bring something to share? What do you all think? I doubt it would be anything as extravagant as the previous, larger gatherings, but it would be cool to get something small going. Feel free to bring board games or whatever. Regardless, at the very least we can make it a positive experience in terms of just getting out and maybe meeting new, friendly people in a warm (no pun intended, though it's been pretty hot lately), understanding atmosphere. 

I realize this is a really late notice, but the suggestion was very recently thrown in the air. If nobody else can make it to this, we can always try again next time.

I'll check up on this thread again when I get home before noon later today. Hmm...all of you have my number. Feel free to just give me a call whenever as well.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

How was it?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i wish i was near LA, but la seems so far away.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Some of us just took a walk at Whittier Narrows, chatted a bit, and then grabbed some dinner. Nothing too big or fancy, and overall nice and mellow despite the scorching heat.

Where are you, Torlin?


----------



## VetChick (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm south of L.A. but I'd really like to hang out with some people, who have SA, kinda getting bored around the house...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Last summer there were a lot more gatherings. But, since school and such has started finding time is a bit more challenging. I still find time to go to those support groups I mentioned to you. And actually after the support group ends sometimes some of us might go together to eat.


----------



## corndog (Nov 2, 2007)

VetChick said:


> I'm south of L.A. but I'd really like to hang out with some people, who have SA, kinda getting bored around the house...


Man I know exactly how you feel.

I don't know if I'm ready to hang with people cause I've gotten into this comfort zone in my safe little apartment. This would be cool tho.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Knott's Berry Farm, anyone? viewtopic.php?f=21&t=76142


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> Well I have two ideas.
> 
> First is a tide pool. I went to one in 8th grade. Rocks, crevices, sealife, and water made for quite a day. I remember I nearly slid off the side of a very large rock. The drop from what I remember was at least 10 feet.
> 
> ...


Speedzone is ****ing awesome. I went for my friend's gf's bday. Bomb *** time.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> Where are you, Torlin?


spes im in the Orange County area.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

If this is gonna go down, can I get a PM, cause I'm a space case when it comes to keeping up with **** like this. Thanks! =D


----------



## WhaDaHeo (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey. Why don't we do a comedy night? Like go to an improv show. Irvine Spectrum has pretty decent comedians. And we could go to the Yardhouse afterwards.


----------

